# Doomsday Preppers on Nat. Geo. @ 10pm est.



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Tonight on National Geographic Channel @ 10pm Eastern Time will be an episode of "Doomsday Preppers". Info. on it states "it's a documentary about four American families who have doomsday fears that run the gamut of economic disaster to nuclear and terrorist attacks". Might be interesting to watch.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

have it on autotune


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Sounds interesting - wonder if it will ever be available on line. (We don't have a TV)


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Our family is very excited. Only 25 minutes away. The rice is cooking, we're about to put the salmon on the grill. Tonight we're tv-traying it so we can watch this show. Haven't been this excited about a tv show in quite a while!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

its online. Part of it, anyways. It's like a few mminutes...but it looks cool. 

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/doomsday-preppers-6202/Overview#tab-Videos/10606_00


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

man, I just saw this post. Just tuned in.. it's almost over though


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ah, I just missed it too. I'm just now seeing this thread and it's just now over with. Darn! Hope it was interesting.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I thought it was the most interesting Nat Geo episode I've seen in years. I can now make a better assessment of my own (now seemingly futile) efforts.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Pretty good program. These people have thought through their reasons for prepping and developed their own way of dealing with it.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Good show. Some interesting information.

Comes back on in an hour or two for those that missed it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We just saw it, and it made me feel happy about the efforts we've made. We're not on the scale as the South Carolina folks, but I loved recognizing Honeyville Grain, the superpails, and hearing about BOBs and multiple ways to get to water, and caches and other things.

One thing that none of the four families said much about was medical supplies. I know they weren't specifically prepping for pandemics or whatnot - but wouldn't they need basic medical equipment and medication for any scenario?

I wonder if they used real names and places for the show. There's no way I'd go on TV to brag about our food storage or to paint a big target on our home.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I wish I xould watch the whole thing....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The first lady was a nurse and had some medical supplies. I'm wondering if they weren't all smart enough not to reveal 100%. For instance, the first couple did not mention weapons so do or don't they have them? I also wonder about who the "experts" were and what their qualifications were that allowed them to say what preppers needed to do to improve their situation. I did agree with their advise except for broadcasting to the neighbors although in that instance I'd think the neighbors had a pretty good clue that they were "different". I'd advised the second couple to eat what they store because the daughter's comment made it plain they didn't currently eat beans, rice and wheat.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ann - I missed the first 10 mins so I didn't hear that the woman was a nurse. That would be a great "prep item". They did mention guns - she takes her kids to the firing range weekly, and we saw them shooting various handguns.

You know, I just realized I missed the section on the guy with the greenhouse. I must have missed more than 10 mins....


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I enjoyed the entire show. I really believe that they were keeping a lot of things from us on purpose. My wife is also an RN. We have always had med supplies. It just goes along with the job. Yes , they have made big targets of themselves . I wouldn't recomend that for anyone here. The first family has opened themselves up to instant problems as soon as the shtf, as he stated that all his neighbors have been over to see. As far as my wife and I are concerned, there is not really anyone that knows we are preppers.  Since where we live there is no grid, our solar, wind and gas back up gennies all appear perfectly normal to anyone around here. Our food and med supplies are in the spare bedroom, which nobody ever sees. Better that way I think. But it was a great show.


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

It's on YouTube in 3 parts...posted by 21111mark

Also, SouthernPrepper1 and Engineer(something, cant remember his name), 2 of the guys featured in the show, both have YouTube channels and post GREAT videos!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

YAY! Thank you, Beewench! I wondered if it would be put up there...none of my tlc shows ever seem to be....lol


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought the inground swimming pool turned aquaponics was incredible! They talked about having fish every day and having 1000 fish in the deep end. I didn't see any indication that they can the fish, did you? 

Our family got a kick out of seeing Honeyville but we didn't know they had a store where you could go shopping! You are all so lucky to have that in your neck of the woods, we have to order everything online. 

All in all, our family thought that the 4 families farming was the best set up (although we don't prep for nuclear disaster so...).


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I want that swimming pool! lol.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I feel asleep as I caught the later show. Last thing I remember was the country ex-military guy showing his cache. I thought his & his buddy's set was impressive.

Throughly enjoyed the family with the pool. They were walking the talk. Didn't agree about having peeps in the spare bedroom. I could see someone breaking in just because.

The soccer Mom well that's what she reminded me of, having a pallet of food delivered at dawn because you think that neighbor's are all asleep at that hour. Yeah big truck like that with flashing brake lights didn't arouse someone's dog.

I thought at the very least both of the suburbain families should have a safe room. Maybe they do. 
I know I got a kick out of when the Mom standing in her kitchen talked about the meaning of OPSEC. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> The first lady was a nurse and had some medical supplies. I'm wondering if they weren't all smart enough not to reveal 100%. For instance, the first couple did not mention weapons so do or don't they have them?


It you watch closely when the husband was packing his BOB, just after putting the big knife in, you can see him put a box of remmington shells in the bag. The "expert" also mentioned that they were prepared to defend against small threats.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Pelenaka said:


> I know I got a kick out of when the Mom standing in her kitchen talked about the meaning of OPSEC.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I know, right? LOL. I am loving this show!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I found it interesting that all the families decided to disregard the critiques of the expert.

SurvivalMom was ready to weather out anything, except something that actually affected her neighborhood... she and her's would be devoured in days... zero plan for bugging out... might be difficult, so why bother. Planning on Failing.

Aquaponics family looked good, but they'd be a 7/11 to the neighborhood for a day or two, and eventually they'd all die.

The South Carolina folks looked 'good', but like the 'expert' said, they were too visible. No concern for camouflage. Their woods were 'park like'.... could see forever. If your visible from the road, you'd deal with every straggler that comes through, and eventually they'd get taken out.

Nuclear bunker guy seems prepared... HOPEfully, he had another exit out of his bunker. Having a lift up blast door is a death trap, if something falls on it. I would have camouflaged my entrance a heckuva lot better.

Will have to rewatch the end (DVR'd it) to see what the critique of bunker guys setup...

Urban and suburbanites are doomed... country dwellers are too, if they build in site of a paved road.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm not visible from any road... I am visible from airplanes... yesterday evening when I was out slicing meat into dog sized bits, a plane circled over, twice... couldn't see me under the tree canopy. My first thought? Grab the rifle and eliminate the threat. Second thought? We still have Law and Order. If the SHsTF, First Thoughts are usually the right ones...


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dang! I wonder if this will be on again! I missed it! But it looks like something I would love to see!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

texican said:


> I found it interesting that all the families decided to disregard the critiques of the expert.
> 
> SurvivalMom was ready to weather out anything, except something that actually affected her neighborhood... she and her's would be devoured in days... zero plan for bugging out... might be difficult, so why bother. Planning on Failing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

beewench said:


> It's on YouTube in 3 parts...posted by 21111mark
> 
> Also, SouthernPrepper1 and Engineer(something, cant remember his name), 2 of the guys featured in the show, both have YouTube channels and post GREAT videos!


Thank you!


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I thought it was interesting that the first family took their goat with them on their test "bugout". I'm sure it was for milk for the kids, but goats can be trained to carry a pack too. At least it could carry its own grain (milking does need grain). I've been thinking about teaching my goats to pack, but I have Nubians and while they are big and could carry more, they would make too much noise and ruin opsec  Time to look for a quiet goat....

Kitty


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

texican said:


> I found it interesting that all the families decided to disregard the critiques of the expert.
> 
> SurvivalMom was ready to weather out anything, except something that actually affected her neighborhood... she and her's would be devoured in days... zero plan for bugging out... might be difficult, so why bother. Planning on Failing.
> 
> ...


Here is Part 4. The critique of the bunker guy.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4ACG3-gEd4[/ame]

Watching the farm family opened up lots of great conversation topics with my kids!! One of their things they lost points on was not having enough people and that one was some thing my kids said we would get points on because we will have a large family when they are all older and married. Being that I have older boys they are totally into the security aspects!!! It is going to be up to the women folk to do food on hoof and such because my boys are totally going to be wrapped up in security! They even want to put in tunnels from the look out posts back to the main house....just a land line phone was not good enough for them! LOL! They want canons in bunkers too! Maybe we have been playing to much Command and Conquer???? ound:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I ask a serious question?

Give me a second to set this up.......

I am a couponer. I have a 3 ring binder with 'baseball card sleeves' to separate my coupons. I have them sectioned off (meat / dairy / h&b / etc).
I go to the store with a list, and a copy of the stores ads.
I do this for my own OCD and so that I will not loose my train of thought.

SINCE the 'extreme coupon' show started airing on tv, in the last 4 months, every time I go to the store, someone comments on my coupon book.
Last week, I had a lady stop me and ask if I was going to get all my groceries for free. Mind you, my cart was full of meat, and fresh produce.
I said no, I was not an 'extreme couponer', that I just use the coupons for the items I would buy anyway.....
She went on to say that she" thinks extreme couponers are gluttons, and they "Say" they give it to food pantry's but they clearly show on tv their hoarding stockpiles in their basements, and that is just plain wrong."
Wow. Um, thanks for your comments, but really freak, move along (I didn't say that but I am SURE that was the look on my face)
People ask if I am "like those people on tv".....

Fast forward to this "Doomsday Prep" show.

My fear is this: When I buy 25lbs of flour / sugar / wheat / or a case of carnation milk clearanced out at .09 a can......what kind of "tv watchin' wackos" will THIS bring out of the woodwork?
I do not like the idea of this kind of 'extreme' information on tv.
These folks are doing a great thing, and they are very prepared, but I personally like to fly under the radar, and on the DL, if you know what I mean??

Because of this "extreme" coupon show, maunfactures are now "limiting" how many coupons you can use in one transaction. Grocers are seeking WHAT is on coupon and raising the price 45% so they can still make a profit.
*Will this 'extreme' prep show do the same for my bulk items??*

Maybe I am paranoid? Maybe not? I just hate tv. I really do.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I wonder if they are going to have some more of these? I really enjoyed seeing what others are doing, (besides you guys). I know that I don't have much at all as far as preps go but since we are basically just getting started I think every little bit helps. You know 50 lbs of flour and sugar, couple of gal. jars of beans and rice, couple of giant packages of TP. Like I said, really just getting started but figure we could eat without leaving the house for about two months. Not to bad considering that most people couldn't make it a week.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

So many of these shows, when I look on the face of it, seem to be more mocking than enlightening. Like we're stupid for doing what we do.

I haven't seen this particular show, but was that the general tone of it? Or was it an honest look at the lifestyles and the potential need of those lifestyles?


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

To be honest, it did make me lol because it really does look silly....but it was cool to see what the people had done.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Just watched the clips online - the guy with the fish in the old swimming pool has been on several shows. 

Liked seeing the clip with the truck that was converted to a wood gassifier and custom fitted to run there gennie too.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I guess I know what I'm going to be watching tonight after 11pm (HughesNet gives you unlimited downloads from 11pm to 4am here). I also have the first disc of season 1 of Jericho from Netflix, so I'm set for the evening.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ernie said:


> So many of these shows, when I look on the face of it, seem to be more mocking than enlightening. Like we're stupid for doing what we do.
> 
> I haven't seen this particular show, but was that the general tone of it? Or was it an honest look at the lifestyles and the potential need of those lifestyles?


I thought it was pretty fairly presented, unlike some of the other survival type shows I've seen. I was telling hubby that perhaps someone who has never seen a garden or skipped a day going to the grocery store might think the people they profiled were nutty. But for people who live that lifestyle, it seemed well done.

The only thing I felt portrayed the guy in a bad light was when the man with the underground bunker said "I'm not an extremist!" and then there was an awkward silence.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Watched it... liked it.

Thought the first guy was nuts with his countdown until the "coronal mass ejection".


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

seedspreader said:


> Watched it... liked it.
> 
> Thought the first guy was nuts with his countdown until the "coronal mass ejection".


Yeah the live countdown running ....was ......over the top......:shocked:

He seemed to be fixated on that one scenario......:runforhills:

I thought it was a well done show....:thumb:


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

It's on YouTube in four sections. You can just search for National Geographic Survivalists and you should be able to find all four sections. One of the guys from South Carolina is SouthernPrepper1 and he's got a popular YouTube channel, ex military, he is very serious about what he does. 

I have not had a chance to watch the whole thing in order yet so I am reserving judgement on it til then.


----------



## BScout (Jun 20, 2011)

The entire show.
Part 1:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMPepJpadbo&feature=BFa&list=ULE7EFjWoUBrk&index=21[/ame]
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmOCslkYT58&feature=player_embedded#at=310
Part 3: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20fjEKnjDxU&feature=BFa&list=ULE7EFjWoUBrk&index=23[/ame]
Part 4: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4ACG3-gEd4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought it was pretty enlightening, but I wonder how "normal" folks would perceive it.
I thought the guy with the pool was brilliant! Made me even consider trying talapia (sp). I am also in search of ways to feed my chickens in the winter that are sustainable. So, I found it interesting that they fed that algae to them.
The South Carolina folks seemed to really have it together for the long term in regards to working the land and having a good water supply. 
The soccer mom was a "fail" in my opinion. Nothing sustainable, her unwillingness to even come up with an evac plan, and her daughters obvious comment about not wanting to eat "this stuff when the world comes to an end" shows me she isn't eating from her preps. yeah...FAIL!


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

Trisha in WA said:


> I thought it was pretty enlightening, but I wonder how "normal" folks would perceive it.
> I thought the guy with the pool was brilliant! Made me even consider trying talapia (sp). I am also in search of ways to feed my chickens in the winter that are sustainable. So, I found it interesting that they fed that algae to them.
> The South Carolina folks seemed to really have it together for the long term in regards to working the land and having a good water supply.
> The soccer mom was a "fail" in my opinion. Nothing sustainable, her unwillingness to even come up with an evac plan, and her daughters obvious comment about not wanting to eat "this stuff when the world comes to an end" shows me she isn't eating from her preps. yeah...FAIL!



http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=510194

it's a long read, but by the end you find out the op is something of a prepper herself


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm gonna go watch it.
Stand by...


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting. 
The guy's converted pool was pretty neat.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

kvr28 said:


> http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=510194
> 
> it's a long read, but by the end you find out the op is something of a prepper herself


oh, gosh. They think we're nuts, lol.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

kvr28 said:


> http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=510194
> 
> it's a long read, but by the end you find out the op is something of a prepper herself


I could only stand a page of it. I always like when people (who you assume to be intelligent since they are on a physics forum) say stupid stuff like this:



> Re: doomsday preppers
> Is it real? Is this not a TV farce? If yes and no, the children should be given new homes with actual human parents.
> 
> BTW, if the Sun is going to go "tantrum" on us and destroy the Earth why make children get into hazmat suits? Does that bonehead believe that less than a paper's depth of Tyvek is going to protect his family from a nova?



The OP clearly said a Coronal Mass Ejection and nothing about a supernova.

What a maroon...


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

seedspreader said:


> I could only stand a page of it. I always like when people (who you assume to be intelligent since they are on a physics forum) say stupid stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she locked the thread because the forum it is on has very strict rules, and someone kept violating the rules they have in place, I'm trying to get her to unlock it because I think it was a good conversation, she sent me this pm to share

"You can tell your fellow preppers that I have nothing against them. And based on you and some others, I admire your intelligence and sense of humor, your dignity & civility.

Yes, I was shocked by the way Nat Geo portayed doomsdayers as hurting their children's chance at a normal life and hanging a death sentence over their heads.

You've convinced me that is not so, at least not for the group you represent.

Evo"


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

If they do get it unlocked tell someone to make sure they understand that the cooky first guy (cooky genius really) had the Hazmat suits because in an EMP event the local nuclear power plant would eventually melt down without any back up power to operate the cooling facility... and that's what the NBC suits were for.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

I told her that allready


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching the whole thing.... now if i had to pick which one of those places I would feel the safest at and know things were done right, it would have to be the folks from S.Carolina.. they got there act together.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Rainy said:


> I really enjoyed watching the whole thing.... now if i had to pick which one of those places I would feel the safest at and know things were done right, it would have to be the folks from S.Carolina.. they got there act together.


I believe the guys youtube name is southernprepper as has been mentioned already, he has alot of good videos on youtube.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It was an interesting show - I picked up a few pointers, and saw some things I'd change if I were in their places. I kind of ranked them by how well I thought they were set up...

The SC folks seemed to have their act together. They were a bit visible, but also had observation posts that were pretty well camo'd, and were pretty well armed. May have only been 2 families, but with the teens also able to handle firearms, I think they would have a really good "shot" at defending their home if needed. I really liked the gassifier truck that could also power the genny.

The bunker guy had a pretty nice underground setup, but I wonder about how the water is stored - does he have any of it underground and accessible from the bunker? Showed him wrestling 55 gallon barrels - seems like if he can afford that bunker setup, he could afford to bury a cistern, too. At least he was willing to look at getting a job closer to home and add water storage. And I also think he'd better have another way out of the bunker.

The family with the aquaponics had a really good setup, but being in the middle of a major population center, and in a desert, makes me wonder how long it would be before they'd HAVE to bug out, because there is no way I think their place is defensible. Everyone in the neighborhood knows they are there, so they are going to be looking to be fed. Guy was a little fixated on exactly what they were prepping for, but many of the preps for a CME will get you through a lot of other scenarios. I think if they had the same "stuff", in a secluded setting, they'd be okay. 

I give the big fail to the 2nd family on the show (Mrs. Opsec), for the same reasons Trisha did. They aren't eating what they store and storing what they eat - did you see her at Honeyville, just telling the guy that she wanted 2 of the pallets of food for a family of 4, without stopping to think about what foods were in it, if it was stuff they'd actually eat, etc? Yeah, the delivery truck was _really_ low profile. And not having a plan B (or C or D, for that matter) is not too bright.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

The flaw I saw in all of them was they were not mobile.

If the grid fails and that causes multiple nuke plant issues, you have to be mobile.
Pandemic, you need to be mobile.
Local disaster, if it's bad enough you need to to be mobile.
Invasion, you need to be very mobile.

These people are prepped well for 30-90 day issues. Long term they'd all be toast. They lack mobility. 
The first guy is in a place where there are WAY to many neighbors. AND ALL THE NEIGHBORS KNOW WHAT HE'S DOING. I give him about an hour till he's toast.

The others are pretty well set for a short term problem like a burned out grid or something.

The last guy with the bunker in the ground.... ya know underground bunkers need air vents. I wonder how long he can breathe in tear gas.

The people in SC.... pretty good set up. Assuming they don't have to move quickly anywhere.

I wish I had a pool so I could turn it into a fish tank. lol


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Me and DH watched it on YOUTUBE. 
I agree with what people said here. The guy with the pool..how long does he think it will be before vagrants simply tear the top off of it? It is a very cool idea, however.
One thing that struck me about this guy was while they were saying how prepared they are, they were making weed shakes in a fancy electric blender.

One thing no one seemed to address was the issue of clothes and how to wash them or replace them. No one had extra shoes or non-electric appliances. No one had non-electric light sources either.
The pool people did have the solar oven, and the carolina people can cook over an open fire, but the soccer mom is an epic failure.

She has a bunch of food they clearly don't eat, and nothing else. No clothes, no appliances, no nothing.
No way to get water when the city pumps shut down, and no way to flush away their wastes.
Her family is as good as dead.

I think the carolina people could be ready to bug out in a hurry if need be. They have more like a scatter and hide plan, otherwise, they are by far the most prepared.

The bunker guy has the right idea, but needs alot of work. How will they breathe? No sunlight exposure means no vitamin D.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

they could have called the show any thing but dooms day preppers. That's where they lost me.
I did like the gasifier though.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I kinda see these guys in ranking from beginniner to most prepared. 
1. Subdivision mom--oh my gosh, we may have a problem. Let's buy storage food and guns just in case. A beginner prepper making beginners mistakes.
2. Pool guy--yep, problems are coming. I need a renewable food source and to prepare for possible evacuation. A little more planning, but clearly not ready for what's gonna hit him. Where would he evacuate to? A more advanced planner than lady #1.
3. Bunker guy--We're good to go and can hunker down for a long time. I've stored everything we could possibly need. An advanced planner/prepper who has stored and hidden and is ready, but cannot replace his stores.
4. Homestead families--We're stored, armed, trained, and able to replenish our stores when need be. High level of preparedness.

No plan is perfect. You start out where you are and work to get to the most self-sufficient, prepared position you can be in. Not everybody is able or willing to homestead and learn to live off-grid. Many preppe'rs plan is to use bush skills to survive. They camp in all seasons and learn to live quietly in the woods subsisting off of nature. I personally think the best plan would be a mixture of homestead off-grid and bushwacking skills. Though i hope me and mine aren't required to go into the woods. I've never really camped in my life.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

We see all of these 'holes' in their preps but it was only an 45 show that featured 4 families. Could you tell someone EVERYTHING you had for a SHTF situation in 10 minutes? I don't think so. They could have manual everything but they just did not have enough time to show us it all. The pool guy was probably just told to pick two or three main things and talk about those only.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

southernprepper1 and engineer775 have some real good videos. they also link to several other prepper channels. 

I have watch many of both and they are elementary but worth watching.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I mistaken but didnt a CME just happen that they figured wasn't due for another year?

Nothing happened when it hit us.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Del Gue said:


> Am I mistaken but didnt a CME just happen that they figured wasn't due for another year?
> 
> Nothing happened when it hit us.


It did not happened pointed as us...it went out into space away from us......if it was pointed as us..we would have seen some results here on earth.

Basically it is like a spinning top shooting out emp blasts and when luck or unluck converges and it spits on towards us it will have effects...we are at a active period in the suns life right now and it`s a roll of the dice if one will hit us or just go the opposite direction like the last big blast did...who knows..it`s a if and when type thing.

I think most normall preps will cover the effects we should see if that happened...loss of power etc.

We get small versions of it all the time...a few sattelite disruptions etc.......basically it would be a giant solar flare is a simple way to look at it....worst case it will make us like the moon and I have NO capabilities to survive on a moon type enviroment....

I would not worry too much about it....but it does make for interesting reading, if you like that type of stuff.

I certainly do not think it warrants a live countdown..........


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Everyone should keep in mind, that when these shows are made , the people most often are told what to say and not say. It is all about ratings=Money. The prepper mom is planning to move OUT of phoenix very very soon, so she agreed to make this doc. What she was saying and doing are most likely two different things.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

nadja said:


> *Everyone should keep in mind, that when these shows are made , the people most often are told what to say and not say. It is all about ratings=Money.* The prepper mom is planning to move OUT of phoenix very very soon, so she agreed to make this doc. What she was saying and doing are most likely two different things.


OMGosh thank you.

Also, (here's my wacky mind working) tv is all about programming the masses. 
It tells us how to think, walk, talk, dress.....what gadget to carry, what to say, do, listen too.
It also tells us 'how to judge' others.

Save a weeks worth of newspaper? YOU are a hoarder.
Use coupons? YOU are extreme, and need to be followed in the store.
Buy sugar 10lbs at a time? YOU are a doomsday prepper.....
Homeschool? YOU are a freak and you are damaging your children

I hate the tv and how it spins. How it manipulates.......


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Isn't that the truth! And that is one of the #1 reasons we don't watch TV. I have used my digital box to watch TV exactly one time since they dumped off the analog signal. Once. TV is nonsense and I don't have time. Anything I need to see I can get online or it's not that important.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I agree with the programing the masses. I hate watching TV because I am CERTAIN it changes how I think and act.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep. It's TV and TV presents its programming in such a way as to push an agenda that only the producers know. That mean they take hours of tape, cut and splice and edit and re-order until it is unrecognizable to the participant(s) but gets across whatever the message the producer wanted to. 
TV. Nothing but entertainment in a propaganda vein. Or the other way around.


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

Del Gue said:


> The last guy with the bunker in the ground.... ya know underground bunkers need air vents. I wonder how long he can breathe in tear gas.




the first video, opening scene, bunker guy is operating a hand-crank air exchanger.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Del Gue said:


> Pandemic, you need to be mobile.


I'm thinking I'd want to hunker down, quarantining myself from the world... If I'm mobile, odds are I'm going to be bumping into people continuously. Granted, if your in the mountains camping, being mobile would allow you to avoid others...

I'm a couple miles from neighbors, and would enforce a quarantine zone (chainsaw and backhoe)...


----------

